# More Drawings



## benfoldsfive dude (Nov 24, 2009)

*








** Blurry picture, but its supposed to be a sketch of those old `80s Toyota vans. I thought I would draw a Toyota for closure due to Toyota's recent problems.*​*








**This is another freestyle sketch of a car. The brakelights came from the inspiration of a concept model of the Toyota Prius (circa 1996). If anyone's curious, this is what the prototype of what the Prius was going to look like (Front, Back). The drawing turned out to look more like some Lincoln coupe.*​* 









** These cars look weird because I did them at school and the scanner there tends to due some kind of panoramic scan. After drawing the Toyota Van picture a few nights previous, I wanted to draw something Japanese, I don't think I have it. *​* 








** Along with cars, I love drawing cities. I did this drawing of Birmingham for my school's magazine. I hope it gets in there somewhere.*​


----------



## jack in the box (Mar 18, 2010)

these are WUNDERBAR! I wish I could draw D:


----------



## jack in the box (Mar 18, 2010)

Also . . . I love those kinds of vans, along with jeeps.


----------



## benfoldsfive dude (Nov 24, 2009)

NOTICE UPDATE: 3/17/2011
I own the rights to these pictures, as they are my own work. Anyone who does not understand, please contact me. If you want to post these pictures in a blog, or some other form of media, please contact me. Thanks for noticing.


----------

